# Racers meeting For upcoming Hobby-sports Race season.



## Cesar (Feb 13, 2010)

Just to let you guys know their will be a racers meeting at Hobby-Sports 12:00pm July 24. 
Here is a link for rules and classes http://www.rlhobbies.com/offroad.php


----------

